# Competition baskets



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

So I am waiting for my first machine to be delivered any day now and I was wondering if I should get vst baskets or would I be better if just using the baskets that come with the machine initially?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I would say use the standard baskets with a naked pf to begin with. Competition baskets are savage on your technique


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. But I have no experience of a naked PF or competition basket. Just really looking forward to my machine arriving!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Go for VST if you have a grinder capable of making the most of them. They'll force you to improve your technique no end and your shots will taste infinitely better for it.

IF you have a CAPABLE grinder, that is.


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Go for VST if you have a grinder capable of making the most of them. They'll force you to improve your technique no end and your shots will taste infinitely better for it.
> 
> IF you have a CAPABLE grinder, that is.


I perhaps ought to say that 'capable grinder' here amongst the coffee geeks generally translates to 'vastly more expensive than anyone new to the hobby would consider remotely sensible'. Think used commercial or £500ish for something new, and if you do go for a VST then do at least get the naked PF to go with it so that you can see what is happening.


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

I have decided on the Eureka zenith 65e would you say that would make the most of the VST basket? I am not new to coffee making as such as I work in the restaurant and coffee trade but I am trying to Step up my skills and knowledge!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Don't forget to look at the range of IMS baskets, when I was going to go for VST I read this web page and then went For IMS

https://www.perfectdailygrind.com/2016/06/ims-vs-vst-espresso-baskets-effects-extraction/


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

BigJB said:


> I have decided on the Eureka zenith 65e would you say that would make the most of the VST basket? I am not new to coffee making as such as I work in the restaurant and coffee trade but I am trying to Step up my skills and knowledge!


For sure, that'll be good enough to make it worth playing with the VST.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

My baskets are all VST and I would definitely agree that they expose flaws in technique.

Sometimes when I have loads of people over for dinner and need to make 4-5 coffees back to back, I'll let the grinder fill up the doser a bit.

Without the customary rapid thwack to fluff the grinds, if the distribution suffers I can sometimes wind up with brutally poor extraction, dead spots etc.

Thankfully when this happens I'm usually making coffee with a half gallon of milk and syrup dumped on top, for people who wouldn't necessarily care if they noticed the difference.


----------



## BigJB (Apr 10, 2017)

My new gear has left bella barista this morning so should have it by the end of the week! In the end I have decided to go with the VST baskets! I rescind if I can get used to them early on it will be a bigger advantage for me! It is worth mentioning while I'm new to having my own equipment I have been working in the restaurant trade for over 10 years and have got some experience working with espresso!


----------

